

Show HN:  Cinecandy, a Movie Studio As A Service (MSAAS) - fapi1974
http://www.cinecandy.com
Cinecandy turns moviemaking into an easy and social experience by letting you create group videos with your friends, without ever touching a camera or a video editor.
======
volandovengo
Looks cool, I could see using this for a wedding video compilation.

Some feedback - it's a little hard to decipher what the service is all about
upon landing upon the homepage. I would suggest making the page longer to
explain how it works. groupme.com is a good example to look at.

~~~
fapi1974
Thanks! What sort of wording do you think is better than "creating group
videos?"

~~~
volandovengo
Perhaps "Creating videos as a group."

I agree there is a tradeoff between too many words and too few. I'd suggest
that you can improve it by just making the landing page longer, ie - put more
information in the scrollable area.

------
TeMPOraL
Looks great!

A nitpick - when I log in via Facebook, my photo gets resized to a square,
which looks weird (proportions get distorted). I'm pretty sure other websites
tended to maintain proper aspect ratio and just crop a scaled down image to
fit into a square.

~~~
astartupaday1
FYI - if you can make do with smaller images (50x50 or lower), you can use the
param 'type=square' to pull Facebook's standard square photos. For example,
graph.facebook.com/ID/picture?type=square

------
bambax
> _Now matter how hard it is to shop for someone_

I'm unsure of what it means to "shop for someone" but I'm pretty sure you
meant "No matter" instead of "Now matter"...?

~~~
fapi1974
Oops good catch - thanks!

------
nicklovescode
I would suggest having an example group video on the homepage, maybe to start
the screencast you already have?

